# Can anyone recommend a good strain for an arthritic neck ?



## SpaaaceCowboy (Feb 22, 2014)

I got arthritis in my neck.....every once in a while it flares up, putting a lot of pressure in my neck/head....gives me headaches and makes my neck real stiff....

Any pot doctors have any recommendations ? thanks SC


----------



## budbro18 (Feb 22, 2014)

Any high cbd strain. Penny wise by tga is one but youd have to pheno hunt and possible get them tested to truly know since cbd isnt as noticable as thc.

But there are a bunch of cbd strains around. If you live in a medical state or even close look for some harlequin cuts. theres a seed company called cbd seeds so that should help.

As for strains anything indica dom will do ya good.


----------



## PetFlora (Feb 22, 2014)

Masking pain is a temporary fix

Find a good chiro type doctor (not surgeon) Contact Dr Pannozzo for a referral in your area http://www.paincentersnationwide.com/

Chelation could help remove/reduce the calcium build up


----------



## Cascadian (Feb 22, 2014)

I agree with budbro, but my understanding is that "cbd seeds" isn't very legit (they dont test) but that could have changed. CBD Crew is legit I have ordered their seeds. Great medicine.

Petflora, what leads you to believe that CBD "masks pain" or is a "temporary fix"? CBD works at the source, it is a powerful anti-inflammatory. 
I would suggest learning more about it for your own benefit.

Peace


----------



## budbro18 (Feb 22, 2014)

Cascadian said:


> I agree with budbro, but my understanding is that "cbd seeds" isn't very legit (they dont test) but that could have changed. CBD Crew is legit I have ordered their seeds. Great medicine.
> 
> Petflora, what leads you to believe that CBD "masks pain" or is a "temporary fix"? CBD works at the source, it is a powerful anti-inflammatory.
> I would suggest learning more about it for your own benefit.
> ...



Ive never needed any cbd strains so i dont know the rep of the different seed companies. thanks for informing me and them. But basically there are a few cbd companies out there now.


Also, they have balm/lotions infused with thc/cbd so you could make/find one of those and apply as needed.


----------



## PetFlora (Feb 22, 2014)

Inflammation is a symptom/effect, not the cause 



Cascadian said:


> I agree with budbro, but my understanding is that "cbd seeds" isn't very legit (they dont test) but that could have changed. CBD Crew is legit I have ordered their seeds. Great medicine.
> 
> Petflora, what leads you to believe that CBD "masks pain" or is a "temporary fix"? CBD works at the source, it is a powerful anti-inflammatory.
> I would suggest learning more about it for your own benefit.
> ...


----------



## Cascadian (Feb 22, 2014)

The paste function isnt letting me put text where i want it...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/10920191 
The dose dependency showed a bell-shaped curve, with an optimal effect at 5 mg/kg per day i.p. or 25 mg/kg per day orally. Clinical improvement was associated with protection of the joints against severe damage. Ex vivo, draining lymph node cells from CBD-treated mice showed a diminished CII-specific proliferation and IFN-gamma production, as well as a decreased release of tumor necrosis factor by knee synovial cells. In vitro effects of CBD included a dose-dependent suppression of lymphocyte proliferation, both mitogen-stimulated and antigen-specific, and the blockade of the Zymosan-triggered reactive oxygen burst by peritoneal granulocytes. It also was found that CBD administration was capable of blocking the lipopolysaccharide-induced rise in serum tumor necrosis factor in C57/BL mice. Taken together, these data show that CBD, through its combined immunosuppressive and anti-inflammatory actions, has a potent anti-arthritic effect in CIA.

Should have made my statement clearer... works at the source (as above) and as in programmed cell death for any irregular cell without effecting any healthy cells. CBD also restricts blood flow to cancer cells and inhibits metastatic spread. I would say that is at the source. It also helps with inflammation, pain, nausea etc. As well. Issue can be taken with minutia, but the body of evidence across the board for many diseases is irrefutable.


----------



## Cascadian (Feb 22, 2014)

Just wanted to add that budbros advice to try using it topically is great advice IMO.


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Feb 22, 2014)

thanks for the replies guys....I may have to look into that cbd at some point...Does weed higher in cbd also get you "high" as well like a sativa or indica higher in thc ?

Pet Flora, I've been going to chiropractors for about 15 years now...It's gotten to the point they aren't doing as much for me anymore.


----------



## Cascadian (Feb 22, 2014)

CBD is non-psychoactive... no high. I tested this recently myself by making butter out of "the remedy" a clone only CBD strain with 12% CBD and .66% THC. I probably ate about twice the "cancer curing" dose within 2 hours. Eventually I felt a medicated feeling but nothing I would describe as "high".


----------



## budbro18 (Feb 22, 2014)

Yeah if you want a strain that still gets you high but has high cbd id go for pennywise. From my understanding its got a ton in even the thc dom phenos. alot of 1:1 and 2:1 cbd:thc ratio ones. Supposed to be a few 3:1s in there but that stuff "the remedy" sounds nasty!!!

The high would be really relaxing id assume depending on which one you got.


----------



## Cascadian (Feb 22, 2014)

Yeah, I have also heard good things about Pennywise. Heard reports it can get up to 15% CBD but does have some THC. Recently I bought a 5 pack of CBD Crew Sweet and Sour Widow, got 4 females and one male. All the plants are very uniform and fast growing. Had no hermies and yielded better than I expected. The leaves and flower time are more indica but the buds themselves are more sativa/airy in nature. A very well balanced CBD:THC herb. Also from 1:2 ratio to 2:1 

I admit that if Pennywise was available or I had know about it I probably would have bought it instead.

Edit: The high on the SNSW's is very relaxing no racing paranoia effect at all, but it does still get you high. Hard to describe "The Remedy" high, I want to say it had a "cannabis feel" to it but hard to put my finger on. My back pain definitely did not bother me at all that day and I slept like a rock!


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 3, 2014)

I've had serious spinal problems for about 15 yrs. cervical fusion c2 - c7 ,12 screws
6 plates and 2 rods hold my neck up, next they want to start on t1 - t4 or 5, life is not
a lot of fun right now!.(250mg of oxy a day)
Try looking for a good pain management Dr. who is also a neurologist and look
into steroid injections to reduce inflammation watch out for any MD. that
wants to start you on heavy opiates first thing!!!
Then find a really heavy indica for the discomfort, watch out for the munchies
any extra weight will cause more pain.
Obviously you can use the internet do some research but please get professional
help. Living with these problems is a real bitch.
Check out CBD Crew for good pain relief seeds.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 7, 2014)

SpaaaceCowboy said:


> I got arthritis in my neck.....every once in a while it flares up, putting a lot of pressure in my neck/head....gives me headaches and makes my neck real stiff....
> 
> Any pot doctors have any recommendations ? thanks SC


i looked into it for you, lemon haze is really good for arthritis and headaches


----------



## docter (Nov 8, 2014)

Thcv is present in high amounts in Jack The ripper.
I think this would help you IMOP.
Doc.


----------



## docter (Dec 3, 2014)

Well results?


----------



## AverageJoe88 (Dec 15, 2014)

Skywalker Kush from DNA.


----------

